
Microsoft accidentally deletes customer DBs - Twirrim
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/30/azure_sql_delete/
======
jfk13
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19056911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19056911)
(sophos.com article)

